# Is carbon bad for planted tanks?



## drkwing (Aug 9, 2004)

I am running an EMP 400 on my planted tank and I have heard that using activated carbon can take all of the plant fertilizer out of the water, is this true? My EMP is using the two regular filter cartriges and the other two are filled with, I think its called "Carbo-Z" (black and white granuals). Is this bad for the plants? If so what other kind of filter media should I use?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

no, i have plants in a couple of my tanks and i have carbon in both of them


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i read on a thread here that it does strip the fertilizer but ive had planted
tanks for 20 yrs and ive never had a prob growing plants and all used some form of act charcoal currently have lillies,anacharius, and some broad leaf plant? and have no probs(change my act char once month in my mag 350) but id love to see an article or somethin cuz im kinda curious to 
any expert advice would be a great help for all id think


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

delta said:


> i read on a thread here that it does strip the fertilizer but ive had planted
> tanks for 20 yrs and ive never had a prob growing plants and all used some form of act charcoal currently have lillies,anacharius, and some broad leaf plant? and have no probs(change my act char once month in my mag 350) but id love to see an article or somethin cuz im kinda curious to
> any expert advice would be a great help for all id think


 http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/keslar-carbon.html


----------



## drkwing (Aug 9, 2004)

Very helpful article, but what should I do to ensure the health of my plants? I am currently using Kent Pro Plant as well as another Kent plant fertalizer, but I'm thinking of switching over to Sachems "Flourish" because it seems to have more bang for your buck. Is there another type of fitler media I should use? Thanks again for the great input.


----------



## drkwing (Aug 9, 2004)

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

drkwing said:


> Very helpful article, but what should I do to ensure the health of my plants? I am currently using Kent Pro Plant as well as another Kent plant fertalizer, but I'm thinking of switching over to Sachems "Flourish" because it seems to have more bang for your buck. Is there another type of fitler media I should use? Thanks again for the great input.


 I was using Renew and Kent phosphate sponge in 2 Fluval 404's on my 120 planted tank. I never used ferts or CO2 but the plants I mainly used were root feeders, Vallis, swords and ludwiga. I had 2 96W and 2 55W 6000K compact fluorescents, and a medium bioload in the tank and the plants did great. Unfortunatly, so did green water and snails. Look in my gallery at the swamp, you'll see what I mean.
I got the impression from a couple of people in here that they used no chemical filtration in their planted tanks but no follow ups were posted. Doen't seem to be very many live plant people here.


----------



## drkwing (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey thanks alot, you've been really helpful!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

whats a good sub for act char and does anyone know if ammo guard has an effect on anything but ammonia
or should i just run nothin in my canister filter(just sock)


----------

